# 'Jobs' for you V's



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just interested in what 'jobs' your Vizsla's have? More interested in jobs around the house that keep your V occupied and engaged? One of our favorites was the seeker in hide and seek with my kids. The kids would put him in a sit and then hide and say "find us" and he would scamper around the whole house finding them.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa helps with laundry (he loves to carry dirty and clean socks in his mouth, instead of fighting it, i figured best to teach him to help). Bende has a do not touch human objects rule, so he gets to carry the toys to the laundry room instead lol. we do a lot of hide and seek play with toys with both boys. and also teaching them names of the toys and ask to pick and bring a certain one. i practice several skills in the house with them, like whoa or leave it a lot with them in the house too, like throwing a toy up to the second floor, whoa, release, release to fetch. or just standing at the door, whoa, wait till released to go thru. drop a treat on the floor, leave it, take it. great games for rainy or hot days (Texas) and don`t require any specific preparation or equipment.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

@


Gabica said:


> practice several skills in the house with them, like whoa or leave it a lot with them in the house too, like throwing a toy up to the second floor, whoa, release, release to fetch


How exactly to do you teach ‘whoa’? Especially in the house? I haven’t found a helpful instruction. Is it the same as ‘wait’? Or is it different?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

whoa is a combination of stop moving and wait/stand still until released.
we started with check cord around belly in low distraction environment, dog moves at the heal, i say whoa and stop walking myself, give a little tug on the check cord, praise once dog stands still, release. and over and over, short sessions as always with vizslas, regularly. once they get it on check cord (meaning associating the command with the expected outcome), i start doing it at the door, at stairs, when throwing toys etc, backyard and then eventually moving to more distractive environment in outdoors and birds.


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

FrancoD13 said:


> Just interested in what 'jobs' your Vizsla's have? More interested in jobs around the house that keep your V occupied and engaged? One of our favorites was the seeker in hide and seek with my kids. The kids would put him in a sit and then hide and say "find us" and he would scamper around the whole house finding them.


For us it’s hunt/point/retrieve and field trial training which happens once everyday. We don’t even know if we’ll hunt (or compete) but it seems to keep him stimulated such that he comes home and basically lounges/naps until the afternoon. The afternoon walk its usually all walk and off leash playtime.


----------

